# white people on SAS do you think you are boring?



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Because of your race and or/Britishness.

Recurring pattern I see from people who are white, especially white people of mostly or completely British descent living in the anglosphere.

*Edit:* I guess this is confusing, I mean that many white people or people of white British descent online seem to think that being white is boring.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I think I'm boring, but not because of my race. I lack a strong personality and don't hardly do anything. I don't think race has anything to do with how interesting a person is.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh god totally utterly boring. Not as much as my race perhaps but more of my personality and lack of life experience.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm as white as they come - my ex traced my ancestry back for about 300 years and it's all English.

I've never been accused of being boring though.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not boring and I'm white.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I would tell you, but I don't want to bore you.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm pretty boring to be around, yeah.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Imbored21 said:


> *I'm not boring and I'm white*. I think it depends more on nationality. I only think people from North America are fun/funny tbh. Everywhere else I just cringe at their jokes and what they find funny/entertaining. That's just my personal preference though.


What part of white Asia are you from again?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i am casper's illegitimate daughter but i am literally anything but boring. so i'm not worried about it

i think the "white people are boring/basic/generic/bland" is a almost totally harmless stereotype. i find almost all people boring. white people jokes are funny, though. call me mayonnaise all you want, it's not offensive or harmful imo. 

what prompted this issue, anyway?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

No, I do not.

I think my 'culture' is pretty boring but that does not by extension make me boring.

Also British history is not boring at all. To me 'culture' means more customs/traditions. Like celebrating Christmas, Easter, eating with a knife and fork, potatoes and steak, dinner parties, drinking tea and all that nonsense.

Some pretty good British literature and stuff. 

But the culture is a lot more boring and stiff than like, Fijian culture, with all their songs and community meetings and kava drinking sessions, not wearing shoes, for example. Sure. But I guess, a lot of cultures are based around the family so that could be stifling too, and having to 'respect' your elders and all that. 

I think our culture makes us tend towards being stale and boring, at the same time popular culture makes life look 'interesting'. Conflicting. 

Anyways. I'm not boring. I'm a special little flower. I'm fascinating.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Staticnz said:


> No, I do not.
> 
> I think my 'culture' is pretty boring but that does not by extension make me boring.
> 
> ...


You partly inspired this thread though lol. Your posts the other day I mean. Oh and yeah that's what I was talking about the cultural and/or racial aspect, I realised after making this thread that nobody would get that though I worded it poorly so this thread is basically useless now lol.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I never said I was boring!!

I am superior to all British culture !!!!!

I'm special!!!!


*cries into the abyss*


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Also thanks for your reply on that other thread...I just ran out of anything interesting to say...

(hard to believe, this happens often...) :um


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You partly inspired this thread though lol. Your posts the other day I mean.


yall should duke it out to find out who is the whitest person on sas


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

Hmm I don't think so. Or if I am it doesn't have to do with my skin color.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> yall should duke it out to find out who is the whitest person on sas


I have already won. I swear to God I am the whitest person on earth. I have zero sense of rhythm. I can't dance at all. I miserably fail at rapping. My skin is close to translucent. I listen to death metal.

The only remotely black thing I do is play blues guitar.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know. I think boring is interesting. And I'm not entirely sure I'm white. That's to say I think my dad's mom was (mostly) native American (she looked Japanese, actually but everyone says it was NA). My dad kind of resembles her but he looks totally white (Well, white with slightly dark skin). I kind of resemble my dad but I'm whiter than he is. 

My skin is totally pale ATM but if i spend any amount of time in the sun, I can get a dark tan easy. You probably couldn't guess by looking at me that I have any NA at all.

Anyway, I guess I'm boring but I like it.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Staticnz said:


> I have already won. I swear to God I am the whitest person on earth. I have zero sense of rhythm. I can't dance at all. I miserably fail at rapping. My skin is close to translucent. I listen to death metal.
> 
> The only remotely black thing I do is play blues guitar.


maybe you should make a meme of yourself. "overly politically correct white guy" or something


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm white. I feel boring. But...I'm not boring. Does that make sense? My interests alone make me not boring. My humor is great. Course everyone thinks their humor is great, so... I just feel socially awkward sometimes... Ok, a lot. And so that makes me feel like I'm boring. Like I can't show that I'm not boring because I'm too meek, anxious or straight up afraid.

Also, what a weird question, Persephone. I mean, I get stereotypes, but yea... Kinda silly. Oddly, you're not just coming from ethnicity but nationality. Brits are seen as sticks in the mud, or whatever, and that takes a day of surfing English culture to prove otherwise.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Because of your race and or/Britishness.
> 
> Recurring pattern I see from people who are white, especially white people of mostly or completely British descent living in the anglosphere.
> 
> *Edit:* I guess this is confusing, I mean that many white people or people of white British descent online seem to think that being white is boring.


I don't think I'm boring, I am rather strange, and I don't think I have English Ancestory, I do have Scottish and Italian Ancestory though.

Normal people are the boring ones because all they care about is talking about sports teams and regular old boring crap, they have nothing interesting or unique to say.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Staticnz said:


> Anyways. I'm not boring. I'm a special little flower. I'm fascinating.


This seems like a good mantra to repeat everyday. To the OP, I'm not white, but I think my personality is boring. I don't think British culture or "white" culture is necessarily boring. Or even its traditions (or lack thereof), I dunno. Maybe you mean traditions, in a way? I don't think any culture is boring, personally. It's just.. culture. I would love to learn more about the inner workings of the class system in Britain (for better or for worse). 
Maybe it's worse than I thought, maybe it's getting better, maybe some people are still holding on tightly to divided class system in Britain. So consider yourself a part of that. lol. Ok, went off on a tangent. Oh well, carry on.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I still like white women, even if their skin is passé.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

The creepiness overrides the boredom. But really, once you get used to that, I'm incredibly predictable and have a very limited range of interests.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

My skin color is the majority here, and an extreme majority on the media here, so it's not a unique or interesting feature. If I went somewhere else though:


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> My skin color is the majority here, and an extreme majority on the media here, so it's not a unique or interesting feature. If I went somewhere else though:


i knew a ginger chick who went on some gap year thing where she went to the jungle somewhere and was helping the locals build some facilities like a village hall and wells and stuff. i mean if they hadnt seen much of ole ****** then they certainly hadnt seen a ginger apparition like her before. she had to be accompanied at all times because certain of the locals couldnt be convinced that she wasnt a witch.

whos to say they were wrong?


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't think I'm boring...and if I did it wouldn't be because I'm white or British.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Skeletra said:


> I'm boring, but not because I'm white.
> It's because I prefer documentaries over parties. Almost nobody relates to that.


lol i'd totally be down to hang and get drunk watching documentaries


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Hello, hows the weather?


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh this is about the culture itself being boring? Well there is no white culture, I think that's a common misconception. I don't think my culture is boring at all, I'm not convinced that a culture can really be boring, you just get used to it. Texas has a great food culture as well as a longing for the good ol' days when you owned acres of property and shot cattle rustlers for cuttin' your your wire. I'm mostly Irish ethnically and I don't think Irish culture/history is boring either.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I really like being white. From my brother I just recently learned that my name, Karl, is the same as that of our first German relative emigrated in 1889.

I guess it's kind of boring how us white folks recycle names with a whole herd of Daves & Jennys. Black moms often give unique names (or bat s*** crazy) names.

I may be boring, but boring works for me.

Is a passion for pistols boring?
Is a passion for investing boring?

Both are truly fascinating to some. I've said that you could learn something about guns every single day and you'd still die long before you knew it all. It's that deep and fascinating subject.

I loved finance from my first college finance course and I still love it to this day. If you don't want to eat dog food in retirement you might wish to learn about it.

Many on SAS despise investors though I'm taking risk, by providing capital to over 40 nations around the globe such that they buy the property, plant, and equipment that are necessary to provide jobs around the world. You'll note my capital most certainly isn't racist, going literally around the world.

Now there are certain places it doesn't go -- like North Korea -- which runs (barely) on 1950's technology.

Even the commies of China have largely accepted capitalism, seeing the importance or foreign capital to help them build their nation (though they still have dumb a** controls on foreign investors as they're still commies)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Cashel said:


> Oh this is about the culture itself being boring? Well there is no white culture, I think that's a common misconception. I don't think my culture is boring at all, I'm not convinced that a culture can really be boring, you just get used to it. Texas has a great food culture as well as a longing for the good ol' days when you owned acres of property and shot cattle rustlers for cuttin' your your wire. I'm mostly Irish ethnically and I don't think Irish culture/history is boring either.


No, I know there isn't. OK so basically what I see a lot is white people usually not from Europe but from Anglosphere countries, but sometimes from the UK as well, claiming that their background is boring because they're white, like non white people have a more interesting background by default.

In addition to this as a separate thing, I see a lot of people specifically highlight Englishness (or being British,) as being an inherently boring trait. This is usually people who are not actually British/English themselves, but that's their ethnic background living in countries outside the UK.

This is obviously more common among people who are left wing as well, since people who lean more right/traditionalistic tend to be more likely to be obnoxiously nationalistic and individualistic.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes I'm not tall and black enough! I could have been in the league!


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

i dont know but let me check my privilege


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

No, I like stuff.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm so white other white people comment on how white I am. I'm 3/4 English, 1/4 German but 100% Canuck.

I act boring as a defense mechanism IRL to avoid talking to people, and if you met me IRL you would probably find me really boring but I'm not actually boring.

My family isn't boring, either, actually. It's kind of like a cross between the Addam's family and the Bluth family only larger.

But I do think most white people feel like they're "less interesting". I think that's just because the media is saturated with "white people" and "white culture", so by comparison everything else seems exotic.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> No, I know there isn't. OK so basically what I see a lot is white people usually not from Europe but from Anglosphere countries, but sometimes from the UK as well, claiming that their background is boring because they're white, like non white people have a more interesting background by default.
> 
> In addition to this as a separate thing, I see a lot of people specifically highlight Englishness (or being British,) as being an inherently boring trait. This is usually people who are not actually British/English themselves, but that's their ethnic background living in countries outside the UK.
> 
> This is obviously more common among people who are left wing as well, since people who lean more right/traditionalistic tend to be more likely to be obnoxiously nationalistic and individualistic.


I am almost 100% Anglo Saxon, as far as I know. I do find that linear lineage a little bit dull.

I am quite boring anyway, but that isn't because I am white I don't suppose.

I don't think you could frame Englishness as boring either, considering how well British popular culture sells around the world.

Being white, English and middle class is very safe though isn't it, like a game of bowls on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

How come whenever a black thread comes up discussion our issues it is locked/deleted but this stays? Conspiracy....I think so!

Anyway, I'm not white and I can guarantee I am the most boring person out of everyone here. I have *no *****ing idea how the Normies get to be such interesting people with interesting life stories. Like, what the ****? Cheats, has to be real life cheats.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Buckyx said:


> british people are special kind of whites? lmao


Yeah after all, they _were_ the ones who invented racial classifications to enforce their hierarchical power and to justify other vile acts in history. It took a while until non-Anglo/British Europeans were also considered white. Shoot, even people of Middle Eastern descent are considered white today in some cases. Maybe in a few hundred years from now, Asians and Africans will be considered white too lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

iCod said:


> How come whenever a black thread comes up discussion our issues it is locked/deleted but this stays? Conspiracy....I think so!
> 
> Anyway, I'm not white and I can guarantee I am the most boring person out of everyone here. I have *no *****ing idea how the Normies get to be such interesting people with interesting life stories. Like, what the ****? Cheats, has to be real life cheats.


I expect this will get locked eventually. The reason those threads get locked is usually the responses to them.



Buckyx said:


> british people are special kind of whites? lmao





sio said:


> Yeah after all, they _were_ the ones who invented racial classifications to enforce their hierarchical power and to justify other vile acts in history. It took a while until non-Anglo/British Europeans were also considered white. Shoot, even people of Middle Eastern descent are considered white today in some cases. Maybe in a few hundred years from now, Asians and Africans will be considered white too lol


Some people seem to think that (like British people are super white or something, I generally see that brought up in a negative way though) but no, that wasn't what I was getting at.


----------



## sylis (Jul 21, 2015)

Imbored21 said:


> I'm not boring and I'm white.


I'm not white and I'm boring.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

iCod said:


> Anyway, I'm not white and I can guarantee I am the most boring person out of everyone here. I have *no *****ing idea how the Normies get to be such interesting people with interesting life stories. Like, what the ****? Cheats, has to be real life cheats.


You poor thing you were born with the soul of a white person 

Anyways I'd say I'm the complete polar opposite of boring but then again I'm not white even tho people think I am but whatever :/


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No. Eurasians are the boring ones. When you mix things up you might get better looking people but they end up with a bland personality too. 

I don't know for sure but I think I'm about half English. My last name is English and so is my mother's maiden name. And I have an incomplete genealogy chart with lots of English surnames on it.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Sin said:


> You're not white??? I thought you were one of those white dudes that grow up in a mex neighborhood and get indoctrinated lol


What made you think that lol

Btw this reminds me of a buddy of mine. Whitest dude ever and he was more mexican than me


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Black people have better personalities in general and are less boring in my opinion.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

People are crappy most the time, regardless of race.
Whites that act all white shame-like are awful. Anything interesting happened before we were born, get over yourself.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

whiteness is pretty boring. my only culture resides in southern traditions and sweet tea and cowboy boots can about sum that up.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

White isn't boring when you add some red and blue.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

In a Lonely Place said:


> True


:lol good one.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

In a Lonely Place said:


> True


Brilliant lol


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

i think im boring, but im not boring because im white 

though i do think white jazz musicians don't give out the same coolness


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

komorikun said:


> No. Eurasians are the boring ones. When you mix things up you might get better looking people but they end up with a bland personality too.


 Why you do this to me Komo :'-( lol.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

komorikun said:


> No. Eurasians are the boring ones. When you mix things up you might get better looking people but they end up with a bland personality too.
> 
> I don't know for sure but I think I'm about half English. My last name is English and so is my mother's maiden name. And I have an incomplete genealogy chart with lots of English surnames on it.


What do you mean "Eurasians are the boring ones"?


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

nubly said:


> White isn't boring when you add some red and blue.


I prefer, only white and blue.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I don't feel boring, but I do feel like my skin colour looks like uncooked chicken.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Racist much?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

komorikun said:


> No. Eurasians are the boring ones. When you mix things up you might get better looking people *but they end up with a bland personality too. *
> 
> I don't know for sure but I think I'm about half English. My last name is English and so is my mother's maiden name. And I have an incomplete genealogy chart with lots of English surnames on it.


I've not noticed that at all personally.



Cletis said:


> Racist much?


Nope, just curious based on observations from what other people are saying about their own race and/or ethnic background.


----------



## Helixa (Feb 1, 2015)

Without cheese or chocolate, crackers are quite tasteless.


----------



## skyless (Sep 26, 2015)

If I am understanding what you mean, then yes I do find white people a tad boring. Just in general, but as individuals every one is unique and interesting in their own way. I believe this is due to us thinking white people are just average and typical, because this is what we are used to. Other races seem more interesting/less known about to us. I don't think this question is racist.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm white British and I think I'm boring. But that's just me generally, as a singular person x__x


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm really confused about the point of this poll. Being boring? White? British? Is that a thing? :/


----------



## drakonas (Oct 12, 2015)

I think my country's culture is not as beautiful as others, but I don't think I'm boring. I wouldn't generalize most people of any race as boring or stuff, though.

I get it, though. It's fun to joke about and there's some truth to it. But I think it's dangerous to draw these lines in the sand. If you have a differing (in positivity or negativity) perception of people of different races, I don't think that's ever healthy. I don't like these jokes, not because they offend me or anything, that'd be silly, just because I think they draw an unnecessary line in a time when we really don't need those kinds of lines.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

no


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm only part white but yes, I can answer affirmatively for them and say they are boring.

That is all.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

No. We've contributed so many things to society, why would I think we're boring? On the contrary, I am proud of being white.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I am white, and I am extremely boring. But it's not because of my race, background. Italians can be quite fun. It's my SA and depression making me boring.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Boring, bland, not interesting in the least, like some stuffy old British dude.



bluecrime said:


>


And can't dance worth a crap either


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

This is among the most irritating of many irritating sentiments in the "race wars." No white person thinks being white is inherently boring, but in today's PC-poisoned culture, white people, particularly white men, are progressively taught to be ashamed of their race. That's why you hear people say "I'm a boring white guy." It's aggravating. Personally, I'm white and proud to be so.


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

English culture seems 'boring' to us because it's all we generally know. Canadian, American, Australian, Kiwi... they're virtually all as a result of English and furthermore British colonialism. As a person I don't think I'm boring at all, if you know me well. I think my country, England, has had the most successful culture in regards to how it has spread and even created 'new' ones.

Then again... English culture was formed from what we now know as Germans. Eh.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

McFly said:


> Boring, bland, not interesting in the least, like some stuffy old British dude.
> 
> And can't dance worth a crap either


lol reminds me of this video


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

McFly said:


>


Man, I love those two. Does that make me boring... and old? Probably. I don't really think of myself as belonging to any "culture", unless living in the 90s is a culture-type (white American of mostly Scandinavian and German descent).


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I was outstanding*

entertainer of anyone before starting classes

blessed with new thread potency - developing others' ideas... 
my born attributes.

Naturally different own vibes. Sarcasm

only lost this when my firings happened. 50% people want people to be the same. My preferred 50% appreciate my freshness.

Definitely have become blunt when I have not enough to look forward to in life.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I think it depends on the culture and lifestyle in Britain. Different areas, different happenings etc.

If I wanted to get away from a humdrum town.. I'd go traveling or move like I did.

I dont think I'm boring or care if I'm white tbh.


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

No, I've been told that I'm interesting to speak to. 

The reason I'm friendless is that I get bored by other people and would rather do my own thing anyway.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol reminds me of this video


Jena Marbles ain't got nothing on the Elaine dance


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

LostInReverie said:


> Man, I love those two. Does that make me boring... and old? Probably. I don't really think of myself as belonging to any "culture", unless living in the 90s is a culture-type (white American of mostly Scandinavian and German descent).


Old? Maybe, I don't know what teens these days watch or if they heard of Friends. That would be the equivalent of shows like Family Ties or Mr Belvedere to us that were born in the 80s, which seem really dated now.

The later part of the 90s was dominated by the rave culture which featured, you guessed it, more awkward white people dancing.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

That was ridiculously disturbing to watch. Thanks, McFly.


----------

